# Converting UK driving licence to UAE



## Pink Fairie

I've done a search on here as im sure this will have been touched on before but can't find much info, I've tried googling but I'm getting confused (not too difficult granted!) Where can I go to convert my uk licence to a uae one and what will I need to take with me? How much approx is it and can it be done while you wait? Cheers for any help


----------



## Red_Nosed

You could start with this and we'll help you from here:

Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai


----------



## Confiture

Easy peasy.

Walk into an RTA Center (not sure of one near to DSO but there's one above the Union Co-op on Al Wasl Road).

Get the driving licence eye test done at the optician first (in this case it's by the checkouts, outside the main store).
Head upstairs with your application form stamped by your employer and/or Notice of no objection.
Hand over your UK driving licence, passport with visa, labour card inside leg measurement and some Dirhams (it varies for some reason - usually around 400).
Smile for the camera.
Collect your new licence.

Should take no more than 30 minutes assuming there's no queue.


----------



## Pink Fairie

Thank you both heaps! Don't know why I couldn't find that info myself tbh but I must av been searching for time! Il sort it next week many thanks


----------



## jarvo

This may be a stupid question, but when you "convert" a UK licence to UAE licence, you do keep your UK licence right?

What I mean is, when you "convert" it, you then have two driving licences (i.e. UK licence AND UAE licence)?


----------



## fcjb1970

Nothing is converted, seems a very odd term to be applying to the process. 

You are applying for a UAE drivers license. All the UAE requires for a drivers license is that you show them your UK license (plus your residence visa, proof applied for EID, and some money).


----------



## jarvo

Thanks fcjb1970

Yes, I agree, I think it was the term "convert" that was confusing me


----------

